# i want to buy a cheap house in australia



## Dexter

How cheap?


----------



## cyrus

Dexter said:


> How cheap?


how i can see latest quotes ?pls


----------



## Dexter

Sure - you can see them at Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au. Depending on location and type of the house I have seen prices as low as $50,000 and as high as $30 mil.


----------



## bradleystacks

My aunt said we can purchase a house then we share on the mortgage per month, will that be fine? I need to save extra money for my school and I find mu aunts offer amusing.


----------



## Boboa

You can share mortgage with whoever you want as long as the bank approves it.


----------



## ardevelopments

HI

i think you should search on google or hire real estate agent. this will help you


----------



## ardevelopments

HI

i think you should search on google or hire real estate agent. this will help you


----------



## amyjohn

Hi there! I think you should meet a real estate consultant and also meet government housing board office for the same and then only you can compare and take the right decision, which suit your budget.

DIY insulation


----------



## djjase

I'll sell you my house in Deniliquin - NSW, about 3hrs drive to Melbourne.

It is a 3BR house on quarter acre block, has a 200sqm shed with two remote roller doors, has a brand new solar hot water, brand new electronic shower, brand new dishwasher, 2 x brand new air conditioners and lots more

It is currently leased out if you wanted a investment


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi In Australia the person purchasing the property does not pay for the real estate agent. The person selling the house pays the real estate agent. How much you pay depends on where you want to buy, obviously there are cheap properties in the middle of nowhere.

Forget Sydney as the cost is quite high. Some of the outer suburbs of Brisbane are quite affordable. Capalaba, Ipswich, bray park, caboolture to name some. check out this website Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


----------



## mila

Wow... But I think it's real, if you really want to live in Australia


----------



## robboat

It seems that many people will be priced out of the property market for good unless there is another drop in interest rates....

Renting is still a good option for most of Sydney....
But - some suburbs have rents just exceeding mortgage rates & costs - they are the ones to look hard at if you have some deposit saved.

That way you can pay the mortgage rather than rent and eventually (after 20 years) own the house.

Make sure you do all your financial plans with some spare cash for emergencies.

If you look hard there are some deals - everyday.

Good luck.


----------



## Aussieboy07

robboat said:


> It seems that many people will be priced out of the property market for good unless there is another drop in interest rates....
> 
> Renting is still a good option for most of Sydney....
> But - some suburbs have rents just exceeding mortgage rates & costs - they are the ones to look hard at if you have some deposit saved.
> 
> That way you can pay the mortgage rather than rent and eventually (after 20 years) own the house.
> 
> Make sure you do all your financial plans with some spare cash for emergencies.
> 
> If you look hard there are some deals - everyday.
> 
> Good luck.


 House affordability for first home owners has never been better. Sydney is one of Australia's most expensive cities avoid it is my advice. The interest rate is currently one of the best that Australia has experienced for many decades. Do your research in 1991, I was paying 16% now I pay 5% you work it out!!


----------



## mila

great!


----------



## acd-inc

cheap mean bad. the better way is self construction


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think acd-inc is ill informed, myezyhandyman is correct
Cheaper properties are found on the outer suburbs of cities and are often sought after by young families because of the affordability. It does not matter if you buy an established home or build (unless you are eligible for the first home buyer grant).
They are cheaper as they are further away from the city, though most areas have all the amenities, major shops, cinemas, public transport, schools to just name a few.


----------



## robboat

Aussieboy07 said:


> House affordability for first home owners has never been better. Sydney is one of Australia's most expensive cities avoid it is my advice. The interest rate is currently one of the best that Australia has experienced for many decades. Do your research in 1991, I was paying 16% now I pay 5% you work it out!!




Not exactly true for the first home buyer......
Prices were much lower in 1991....I brought a house for $50,000 then....and the $8,000 pa interest bill was a killer!
Now you buy a $450,000 house at 5% and the interest is $22,500 pa - if you have a good income then fine....but most families now need two incomes to support a mortgage.
Struggle street when one looses a job......

Regarding building - I just completed building a small house and can say that it is very hard to keep the budget with the high cost of materials and labour.
With your time you may not actually save anything and endure the stress for nothing.
The project home builders will offer better value as they can get better discounts....and you can still bargain the deal or reduce the "options".
Otherwise, some of the outer suburbs risk becoming empty daytime dormitories as the commute times to any work location are high....but for some it is the only choice.

But - in real estate there is the deal of a lifetime every day....
You just have to find it.....!

Do your finance and planning correctly and bargain hard...do not go outside your budget.

Good luck.


----------



## Glenn Sherman

Hi,
Basically, it means if you live overseas, are not a citizen or a permanent resident, you can only purchase New or ’Off the Plan’ residential properties, or Vacant Land that is to be developed within 12 months and if you do decide to settle here by immigrating to Australia and becoming a permanent resident, you can get help, support and advice from the government with the purchasing of your first home.


----------



## Adlen

The best way to ask a good agent. I also Buy a home by a professional agent within reasonable price and I am totally satisfy with this home. Now I am living there and It is very excited to live in your own home. Try to search for these kind of agent.


----------



## TheCoolKoala

everyone wants to buy a cheap home. Right now, in sydney, demand is high. when demand is high compared with offers available, that drives prices up, and a "cheap" home is very difficult to find.
Mining activity is slowing down and car manufacturers are closing their factories. That means that Perth economic activity (which heavily relies on mining) is slowing down, which means more properties for sale at the moment. The same goes for Adelaide where car factories were. 
You probably can find "cheap" homes in Perth, Adelaide. You also can in Gold coast and sunshine coast. In Sydney, it will be very tough I tell you


----------



## richardlee

In Australia, many short term accomodations are easily available at very affordable prices. To get more details about temporary accomodation, you can also call at - 0481-263-962.


----------



## Vakarian

That's exactly what I wanted to say. You're better off to Adelaide and forget about Sydney, at least for the time being.


----------



## writerphilipbrown

The property in Sydney is getting more and more expensive. People saying the price would drop for long already but the price just kept rising...


----------

